# Gas Can vs. Utility Jug



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Actually I'm more interested if anyone uses a utility jug instead of a gas can for their fuel. I have a 5-gallon gas can that has the stupid 'safety' nozzle(I know there's a way to circumvent that) that gulps when I pour gas since there's no vent hole and am thinking of going the jug route-like this:

https://pitstopusa.com/i-7185792-scribner-plastics-5-gallon-utility-jug-red.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use No-Spill® Gas Cans.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I sure do, and it's one of the best purchases I've ever made!

The vent on mine is in a bad spot, but I can just temporarily tilt it down and let it "glug" to get the air back into the jug.

This is what I have:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TTV972/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005G5R5LQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I use No-Spill® Gas Cans.


+1

You can fill a weed wacker or blower from a 5 gallon if you wanted/had to. They are a little slow for filling large equipment but I like them just fine for everything g I have at home. Built way better than the typical big box can too.

Plus, Jill is just so convincing!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I use a 5 gallon plastic can, but I bought a pouring nozzle that shuts off from Home Depot


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

I use an old 1 gallon red plastic gas can with a rigid yellow spout with a vent hole on the opposite side of the can from the spout. I spill less gas with that one than any other I've ever had. I absolutely hate the newer "no spill' cans.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use the No-Spill® cans as well. A 2.5 gallon and a 1.25 gallon. I'd like to replace a few other cheaper cans I have. I've never heard of a utility jug. I have a full 2.5 gallon can of old gas. How do I get rid of it?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I use No-Spill® Gas Cans.
> ...


+2 :thumbup: My wife appreciates less stains on the driveway from the 2 stroke Echo!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I use a 1 gallon No Spill for my trimmer and a 5 gallon Sure Can for the mower. I would recommend both.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I use a 1 gallon No Spill for my trimmer and a 5 gallon Sure Can for the mower. I would recommend both.


+1 I bought a 5 gallon sure can this year and have been liking it :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have an old 5 gallon plastic fuel can that I converted from the EPA crap to old school with EZ-Pour Hi Flo Spout. I also have one Eagle 1 gallon Gas Can that I use for all my Stihl equipment. Both of these seem to do the trick and make filling up my equipment a fairly painless process. If I were to ever upgrade in the future I would probably go with the SureCan's :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I use the no-spill brand cans as well.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I use that No Spill can too. It actually works well.


----------

